# Pronunciation: the surname "Gasol"



## LoveVanPersie

How to pronounce the surname _Gasol _as in _Pau Gasol_ and _Marc Gasol _in central Catalan? Is it pronounced like _gas_ + _-ol_ /ɡəˈsɔl/ or in Spanish way?


----------



## Dymn

It's /ɡəˈ*z*ɔl/.

I don't think if it has anything to do with _gas_, but even if it did it would be /z/ because derivatives of _gas _take a voiced s, e.g. the plural form _gasos_ /ˈgazus/.


----------



## Elxenc

Em disculpareu, per Gasol ,és una castellanització administrativa del cognom tradicional Gassol/Gassols. Llavors la pronunciació en català variaria, encara que estiga escrit amb una sola esse per motius "polítics". El mateix passa amb altre cognom Rosell= Rossell, altra variant del mateix Rausell= Raussel;  Roselló= Rosselló,


----------



## Dymn

Thanks, I didn't know. Even then, and unlike _Rosell _which we discussed the other day, I would find it weird if I heard it with an /s/.


----------



## Agró

*DCVB*:
*GASSOL *(escrit també *Gasol*). 
Llin. existent a Barc., Jorba, Montcada, Montmaneu, Ódena, Perafort, Piles, Forés, Garidells, Blancafort, Espluga de F., Montblanc, Selva del C., Reus, Valls, Aiguamúrcia, Tremp, Arbeca, etc. Hi ha la variant _Gassols _a Bagà, Barc., Olesa de Montserrat, Selva del Camp, etc.
    Etim.: la mateixa de _Gassó, _amb diferent sufix. No es pot admetre l'ètim *aquae solís *proposada en el BDC, x, 19. 

*GASSÓ *(escrit també *Gasó*). 
Llin. existent a Gir., Castellfullit de Riubregós, Fontcuberta, Cardona, Manresa, Argençola, Barc., Igualada, Sitges, Catllar, St. Martí de Maldà, Agramunt, Vinaròs, Elx, etc. Hi ha la grafia _Gaçó _que apareix en un document de l'any 1316 (Mem. Ac. B. L., ix, 129).
    Etim.: sembla del mateix radical que _Gassia _(=Garcia), si no és que sia derivat de _gas _(=cast. _garzo_); també sembla relacionable amb el fr. _garçon, _esp. _garzón, _prov. _garso._


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Em disculpareu, per Gasol ,és una castellanització administrativa del cognom tradicional Gassol/Gassols.


Ja es feia ús de Gasol al segle XVII.


----------



## rayadan

Dymn said:


> It's /ɡəˈ*z*ɔl/.
> 
> I don't think if it has anything to do with _gas_, but even if it did it would be /z/ because derivatives of _gas _take a voiced s, e.g. the plural form _gasos_ /ˈgazus/.



oh yes tnx for express


----------



## Penyafort

What happens with many surnames is that there is a variety of spellings for historical reasons. So some might be pronounced in two ways: either in the way it is written (in this case, Gasol is pronounced /ɡəˈ*z*ɔl/ by Catalan speakers) , or in the way it "should" be (which here might be /ɡəˈsɔl/ if the likeliest etymologies are certain*). So if the surname is common or the etymology is very obvious, then the second way may prevail. But generally speaking, people pronounce the surnames the way they are written, as we are usually not conscious about all this when speaking.


* Whether related to the Old Catalan _gaç/gas_ 'blue' (Spanish _garzo_), to the surname Garcia/Gassia or to an old Garçó/Gaçó related to the French/Occitan garç-, all three options would yield results with a voiceless s, the most logical spelling being then Gaçol or Gassol.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

The detailed explanation is really helpful! Gràcies!


----------

